# Smoker?



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

I've retired my $50 electric smoker after about 8 years of use. Now I'm looking to invest in a quality smoker that will last some time. I'd like to stick with electric. Any suggestions for make/model and where to buy? Thanks.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry, can't make any suggestions.

Well, one suggestion. Consider one of the wood and/or charcoal models. I had an electric and then tried one of the wood/charcoal models and have not gone back.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I bought a Masterbuilt from Cabelas that so far I am really enjoying. It seals way better than my old smokers so it is taking some adjustment to get used to, but I love the electronic temp and time set, makes life a lot easier.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...xt=smoker&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=4808&trueNum=32


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.bradleysmoker.com/main-page.asp

Wife got me one for xmas a few years ago and it is the best........ I would not go with the new digital one, they have auto shut-off after 9 hrs. 

http://www.chezbubba.com/

Kirk the owner at chezbubba is a great guy, prices and shipping are best I have found...


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I looked at the Bradley smolers a couple years back, even went through the trouble of become a licensed reseller so I could sell a few off and maybe pay for my own. then I got to thinking about all the maple, apple and what not that is just laying in the woods around here. I can get the wood free with minimal effort, with the bradley I was limited to the round premade discs, so I went with the Masterbuilt.

Other than the limitation of the discs, everything else about the bradley is just great! Auto feeding of the fuel, timer, they are built very well, I just could not get over free vs $$$ for the wood. If you are buying your wood chips anyhow, the bradley is a better choice I think.


----------



## versca1 (Dec 5, 2005)

If you got 8 years out of the electric one, that is good. I had mine for less than 2 years and the element burnt out. Char broil told me it was around $40 for a new element. I just bought another one and I'll use it for parts as they wear out. Father in law has a nice stainless steel one, he said he was gonna use it all the time, It's still sitting in the box in his pole barn...I should see if I could buy it from him.
In fact I am smoking some salmon my dad caught last year. Said he really doesn't like salmon, but he sure likes catching it.


----------

